# It Was Cheap And I Felt Sorry For It



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

... but enough about my ex-girlfriends, this arrived today...




























An old and very worn Yema quartz.

I can't remember what I was searching for, but I found this and no one else would have it, so I put a bid in and won.

Cost roughly the price of a couple of pints and I like the idea of it as a project.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

The (bulky) case looks like it was originally GP, but it's virtually all worn off, so I think I'll clean the rest off and have it re-plated. The crystal is in surprisingly good nick, dial has some spotting, so I may try cleaning that.

The movement however, is very clean...










Anyone know anything about it?

It's marked "Swiss Seven7 Jewels Y2"

Like I say, no idea what drew me to it, but I think I may give it some TLC.

Date change doesn't work any more, except on quick set. Any idea if it's repairable, or are we looking at the same problem as Omegas with plastic date-wheels?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Cant wait for the resto pics mate :thumbup:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks Timetraveller.

Some questions for those who've restored cases before...

Any tips for cleaning the last of the old plate off the case and prepping it for plating? I have a Dremmel with polishing wheels etc.

Any recommendations for re-platers who take on small pieces?

Will this crystal come out with a crystal lift? Looks to be acrylic, but I don't want to bust it if it's not that kind of fit.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Who. Me? said:


> Any recommendations for re-platers who take on small pieces?


I'd be interested if you find one in our neck of the woods Andy....or if you find one at all. 

Let us know!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Good to see that it appears to have a good sized variable capacitor.

Roger


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice early quartz. Will be great when its done.


----------

